# 

## Redakcja

*W nr 7/12 "Muratora" rozmawiamy z Janem Rączką, prezesem Narodowego Funduszu Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej.
 Pan Prezes omawia nowy program dopłat dla budujących domy energooszczędne i rysuje takie oto perspektywy: 
*
*Narodowy Fundusz Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej uruchamia program dopłat do kredytów na budowę domów energooszczędnych... 
*Tak. Ze zleconych przez nas badań wynika, że ludzie są gotowi inwestować w budownictwo energooszczędne, nawet pomimo niewielkiego wsparcia państwa. Co trzeci ankietowany deklaruje jako cel budowę domu pasywnego, jeśli dostanie dopłatę do kredytu w wysokości 40 tys. zł. 
Widzę dwie przyczyny tak pozytywnej reakcji prywatnych inwestorów. W Polsce standardy energetyczne budynków są nieracjonalnie niskie. Buduje się domy, których zapotrzebowanie na energię do ogrzewania wynosi średnio 105 kWh/m2/rok. Powstają one nie dlatego, że ludzie chcą mieć takie domy, tylko dlatego, że taki standard określają przepisy, więc Polacy sądzą, że są to parametry wystarczające. Tak nie jest! Drugi powód zainteresowania energooszczędnością jest taki, że sam cel jest racjonalny. Ludzie rozumieją, że inwestują w niższe koszty utrzymania domu, w swoje bezpieczeństwo finansowe, w wyższą wartość nieruchomości. 
Dyrektywa unijna z 2010 r. w sprawie charakterystyki energetycznej budynków, która zacznie obowiązywać od stycznia 2021 r., stawia za cel budownictwo o niemal zerowym zużyciu energii. Energia niezbędna do eksploatacji budynku ma pochodzić w znacznym stopniu ze źródeł odnawialnych. Co to znaczy dla nas? To, że dziewięć nadchodzących lat może być dla polskiego budownictwa straconych, jeśli w tym czasie zbudujemy milion domów i mieszkań w obowiązującym standardzie, który nowy dom kwalifikuje do natychmiastowej termomodernizacji.

*Milion domów w standardzie z poprzedniej epoki? Znów zapytam o rolę państwa...
*Gdybym ja był na miejscu ministra infrastruktury, zabiegałbym o to, by dyrektywy unijne w sprawie budownictwa wchodziły w życie wcześniej. Racjonalny ustawodawca powinien co dwa-trzy lata zaostrzać przepisy, żeby przyzwyczaić inwestorów, architektów, wykonawców do coraz wyższych wymagań względem domu. Ponieważ nie widzimy zapału ustawodawczego, a widzimy wielkie rezerwy energooszczędnościowe w budownic*twie, chcemy – jako Narodowy Fundusz ten proces zainicjować. 40 tys. zł będzie wynosiła dopłata do kredytu dla inwestorów budujących dom w standardzie pasywnym (15 kWh/m2/rok), 20 tys. zł – w standardzie domu energooszczędnego (40 kWh/m2/rok). O połowę niższe będą dopłaty do kredytów na mieszkania.


*Co wybieracie drodzy Forumowicze - budowę domu do natychmiastowego remontu czy 40 tys. zł bezzwrotnej dotacji?*

----------


## aksamitka

a dlaczego tylko do kredytów? może jakaś dotacja dla tych co wykładają własne pieniądze?

----------


## andriuss

A może to Redakcja by zorganizowała jakieś lobby z nami za plecami, bo samoorganizacja jakoś nie wychodzi. Moim i większości zdaniem (sądząc po treści postów na ten temat), wymuszanie na inwestorach drogiej i kłopotliwej współpracy z bankami komercyjnymi jest .... Banki i tak się mają doskonale w obecnym "kryzysie finansowym", a fundowanie im łatwych przychodów z kieszeni podatników to po prostu niegospodarność! Argument o ogólnopolskiej sieci placówek jest bardzo naciągany - jest wiele tańszych i lepszych sposobów weryfikacji spełnienia kryteriów dotacji, zarówno z punktu widzenia inwestora jak i samego państwa. Moim zdaniem najlepszym sposobem była by weryfikacja zgodności projektu ze stanem faktycznym oraz obliczeń OZC przez inspektora nadzoru / audytora, których podpis obarczony by był odpowiedzialnością.

----------


## firewall

A może nasze ukochane państwo zacznie dotować nas, szarych inwestorów, a nie banki. Czy to aż takie trudne zrobić taryfikator energooszczędności budynku. Wycenić każdy zastosowany element i pozwolić wypełnić wniosek o dotację. Wniosek byłby jednocześnie oświadczeniem prawdziwości danych i przekazywanym do NFOŚiGW. Inwestor otrzymywałby dotację bezpośrednio z NFOŚiGW. Ta mogłaby kontrolować prawdziwość oświadczeń i nakładać kary np. 10krotne przy złożeniu fałszywego oświadczenia. 
A tak dotacje zjadane są przez banki i audytorów.
Kiedy państwo zacznie traktować nas inwestorów jako pełnoprawnych obywateli a nie jak złodzieji i naciągaczy.

----------


## marynata

I znowu dotowanie banków jak przy kolektorach.
Za prowizje bankowe dotacje dostałoby drugie tyle chętnych.
To jest skandal po prostu.

----------


## Redakcja

Intencja Narodowego Funduszu jest taka: inwestor bierze i tak kredyt na budowę. 40 tys. zł długu zostanie umorzone dzięki inwestycji w energooszczędność. Raczej bym się martwił, żeby znaleźć się na krótkiej liście beneficjentów... (16 tys. osób). 

Andrzej Papliński, Murator

----------


## firewall

Jak zwykle "dobrymi" intencjami piekło wybrukowane jest.

----------


## cronin

A ten kredyt to oczywiście musi być na całą budowę , nie na przykład na wykończenie. A wiadomo jakie banki są elastyczne jeśli chodzi o kosztorysy i transze, i zorientowane jeśli chodzi o technologię. Innymi słowy żeby spełniać warunki to zapewne trzeba będzie wziąć kredyt na 600 tys., bo przecież trąbi się na prawo i lewo że dom energooszczędny jest drogi, żeby dostać 40 tys. zwrotu. Cienko to widzę, i nie chodzi o ilość tych dotacji (16 tys.) tylko o wydumane warunki jakie trzeba będzie spełnić.

----------


## Gremlinka

Co za bzdury znowu wymyślili.  Banki tak a prawdę g... obchodzą dotacje, dopłaty... oni szukają zysku z tego. Wątpię, żeby ktoś w bankach wysilił się i sprawdził energooszczędność domu inaczej niż się to obecnie robi. 
Oni chcą, żeby wybudować dom i mieć zabezpieczenie w razie niepłacenia...

----------


## Raźny

Z tego co wyczytałem w artykule to jest po prostu reklama energooszczędności. Za którą podatnicy zapłacą skromne 300 mln zł.... Z czego pewnie trafi ponad połowa dotacji do banków...  tej firmy z przetargu, która będzie to sprawdzać. W dodatku trafi tylko do 16 000 tys. inwestycji. A tych w skali obowiązywania "reklamy" to będzie choć 1/20 całości inwestycji mieszkaniowych???  Kiepska reklama i bym powiedział nawet, że zrobi antyreklamę słusznej idei. Wielu zniechęci!  Takie rozdzielanie naszych podatków. 

To ja już bym wolał aby ta kasa szła do starostw, gmin. Inwestor składałby wniosek do starostwa, gminy, w projekcie architekt określa i tak już zapotrzebowanie na ciepło do ogrzewani domu. Urzędnik patrzy na projekt czy będzie np. pasywny i klepie pieczątkę, że wniosek przyznany jeśli spełnia wymogi. Ten kto wyciąga rękę po dotacje musi się liczyć z wizytą nadzoru budowlanego, który sprawdza czy dom wybudowano zgodnie z projektem. Nie trzeba szukać specjalnej firmy, przetargów robić, audytorów bo przecież kontrolerzy z Nadzoru budowlanego się znają chyba na swoim fachu nieco i akurat jednego w gminie mogą wysłać na szkolenie z OZC..... jeśli, któryś już nie ma takich uprawnień. Skoro Pan Prezes nie chce być zbyt pedantyczny bawiąc się w testy szczelności.  Tym bardziej, że to tylko 16 000 tys domów w całej Polsce w skali kilku lat.... Wtedy inwestor mógłby liczyć na owe 20 - 40 tys zł. a tak dostanie może 8  - do 15 tys. za które co najwyżej waciki może kupić wiecie komu...

----------


## cronin

bo cały czas chodzi o dofinansowywanie banków, no wiecie rączka rączkę... kółeczko się kręci ... kolejni urzędnicy będą zatrudniani do sprawdzania, weryfikowania. Jako inwestor budujący dom energooszczędny, a raczej próbujący ZACZĄĆ budowę, uważam że Państwo nie tylko mi nie pomaga ale wręcz rzuca kłody pod nogi w postaci coraz durniejszych przepisów, zapisów, podpisów, wypisów. A te tzw. 40 tys. to taki ochłap na osłodę dla naiwnych

----------


## andriuss

> Intencja Narodowego Funduszu jest taka: inwestor bierze i tak kredyt na budowę. 40 tys. zł długu zostanie umorzone dzięki inwestycji w energooszczędność. Raczej bym się martwił, żeby znaleźć się na krótkiej liście beneficjentów... (16 tys. osób). 
> 
> Andrzej Papliński, Murator


Intencja NF jest taka: I tak znajdą się chętni, aby zainkasować choćby 20 KPLN, bo tak czy inaczej zbudowaliby dom spełniający kryteria. Niestety takich wariatów jak my trochę w skali kraju się znajdzie. Wobec czego nie mamy prawa demonstrować choćby najmniejszego niezadowolenia, bo przecież 20 KPLN jest lepsze niż 0 KPLN, a co nas to obchodzi, że kolejne 20 KPLN zarobi na tym bank komercyjny, do współpracy z którym zostaniemy zmuszeni. Przecież pieniądze wspólne, czyli podatki, to pieniądze niczyje, więc sprawy nie ma.

Intencją kierownictwa i pracowników NF jest dbanie o własną i dupę własnej rodziny, a nie chęć szerzenia za wszelką cenę kaganka energooszczędności w tym kraju. O wo. dupę najlepiej zadbają banki komercyjne, choć niewykluczone, że zadbają o nią także ci, którzy zechcą się znaleźć na krótkiej liście beneficjentów.

----------


## cronin

No ciekawe jeszcze które będą to banki, czy każdy? i na jakich warunkach będą udzielały tych kredytów? Ciekawe czy kredyt bez dotacji będzie na takich samych zasadach jak z dotacją? Ciekawe czy preferowane będą domy wyposażone w konkretne rozwiązania konkretnych firm ? 
Poza tym bądźmy szczerzy nie istnieje coś takiego jak energooszczędne mieszkanie, musiałby to być cały blok, specjalnie zaprojektowany pod tym kątem. Oczywiście technicznie da się, tylko pokażcie mi dewelopera który zainwestuje w droższe rozwiązania, żeby klient mógł dostać dopłatę kilku tysięcy do kredytu. Świetny chwyt marketingowy ale w rzeczywistości fikcja.
No i na końcu, może ja źle liczę i czegoś nie zrozumiałam, ale 300 mln podzielone na 16 tys. daje kwotę 18750, więc jak to jest liczone? wychodzi że i tak wszystko będzie zależało od widzimisię przyznających. Jasnych zasad brak. A tam gdzie brak jasnych zasad to wiadomo co się dzieje.

----------


## mostek

a jak buduje za gotówke to juz niewarto abym byl energooszczedny ... ???

----------


## piotrmak

> a jak buduje za gotówke to juz niewarto abym byl energooszczedny ... ???


Jak budujesz za gotówkę, to Państwo Polskie chętnie wyśle Ci skarbówkę na kark :big tongue: 
Sam wybudowałem się za własne pieniądze i dwa razy US miałem na głowie
Osobiście mam gdzieś banki i dotacje

----------


## mostek

buduje za gotowizne bo tez bankom nei wierze, a do tego mnie na kredyt nie stac ... jakbym mial dotacje (buduje maly dobrze ocieplony domek) to bym kupil powietrzna pompe i by bylo czysto i ekologicznie, a tak to najprawdopodobniej kupie piec za 2,5 tys. w ktorym pali sie wszsytkim. np. wegiel, drzewo. opona, stary kalosz ...

----------


## geokart

@piotrmak
budowałeś za nie pożyczoną od banku kasę... to jesteś złodziej i naciągacz,
przez Ciebie prazes banku premię stracił i tym ze skarbówki nie dał w łapę... to przyszli bezpośrednio do Ciebie! "złodzieju"

----------


## mostek

ale mi sie teraz pzykro zrobilo jak mi uswiadomiles co zrobilem ...  :sad: 

hehe

----------


## marynata

> Intencja Narodowego Funduszu jest taka: inwestor bierze i tak kredyt na budowę. 40 tys. zł długu zostanie umorzone dzięki inwestycji w energooszczędność. Raczej bym się martwił, żeby znaleźć się na krótkiej liście beneficjentów... (16 tys. osób). 
> 
> Andrzej Papliński, Murator


Jak to "i tak bierze"???
Niektórzy chyba zatracają kontakt z rzeczywistością.
Duża część inwestorów nawet *nie posiada zdolności kredytowej* i urabia się latami po łokcie po godzinach,żeby coś postawić.I to oni potem najczęściej wybierają np piece na tzw"wszystko",a nie ten kto ma dochody żeby spłacać kredyty.
Zresztą"kredyciarze" też by mogli brać tego kredytu 40 tyś mniej.
Dopłaty gotówkowe lub pokrywanie rachunków z pominięciem banku jako pośrednika,pozwoliłoby pomóc większej liczbie inwestorów.
To jest po prostu niesprawiedliwe,że ci którzy budują bez zaciągania kredytów maja małe szanse na jakieś dotacje.Nie wiem czy to jest w ogóle konstytucyjne?


Ciekawe czy to jeszcze nie podlega opodatkowaniu jako dochód?Bo coś mi się zdaje,że tak.
Interesik się kręci.

----------


## marynata

Prezes Rączka



> Gdybym ja był na miejscu ministra infrastruktury, zabiegałbym o to, by dyrektywy unijne w sprawie budownictwa wchodziły w życie wcześniej. Racjonalny ustawodawca powinien co dwa-trzy lata zaostrzać przepisy, żeby przyzwyczaić inwestorów, architektów, wykonawców do coraz wyższych wymagań względem domu.


Gdzieś chwilę temu była tu rozmowa z architektem,który bidulek utyskiwał o braku poczuciu estetyki inwestorów i zaburzaniu spójności architektonicznej.
A może ktoś zrobi ze mną wywiad,chętnie powiem co myślę o zatruwaniu życia inwestorom przez miejskich architektów tworzących chore plany np minimalną wielkość działki "pod budowę" 1500 metrów,nakładanie obowiązków posiadania spadzistych,drogich dachów i tego wszystkiego co pcha ludzi do banków i hamuje budownictwo w Polsce.
Teraz pozaostrzajcie przepisy,niech się budują już tylko wybrani,resztę "chołoty" poupychać w slamsach,żeby widoków z okien i powietrza nie psuli.
Tu jest Polska panie prezesie i ludzie żyją na ile ich stać.A że stać ich na tyle,to proszę się z tym pogodzić.Zawsze można wyjechać.

----------


## Redakcja

Pani Marynato, ma Pani rację, ale nie zmienia to faktu, że przy zachowaniu pewnych warunków inwestor budujący dom dostanie bezzwrotną pomoc w wysokości 40 tys. zł. Dlaczego są kryteria otrzymania tych pieniędzy, między innymi koniecznie kredyt - to pan Prezes tłumaczy w wywiadzie. 

Andrzej Papliński, Murator

----------


## marynata

> inwestor budujący


Nie ogólnie inwestor,a inwestor gotowy na współpracę i dzielenie się dotacją z bankiem.
Wiele osób,które nawet nie ma potrzeby brać kredytu,będzie zmuszone do jego zaciągnięcia,więc jakim cudem dostanie 40 tyś?



> Dlaczego są kryteria otrzymania tych pieniędzy, między innymi koniecznie kredyt - to pan Prezes tłumaczy w wywiadzie.


A żeby dotrzeć do tych złotych myśli trzeba zakupić numer Muratora czy znajdziemy to gdzieś w sieci?

----------


## agama

> Z tego co wyczytałem w artykule to jest po prostu reklama energooszczędności. Za którą podatnicy zapłacą skromne 300 mln zł.... Z czego pewnie trafi ponad połowa dotacji do banków...  tej firmy z przetargu, która będzie to sprawdzać. W dodatku trafi tylko do 16 000 tys. inwestycji. A tych w skali obowiązywania "reklamy" to będzie choć 1/20 całości inwestycji mieszkaniowych???  Kiepska reklama i bym powiedział nawet, że zrobi antyreklamę słusznej idei. Wielu zniechęci!  Takie rozdzielanie naszych podatków. 
> 
> To ja już bym wolał aby ta kasa szła do starostw, gmin. Inwestor składałby wniosek do starostwa, gminy, w projekcie architekt określa i tak już zapotrzebowanie na ciepło do ogrzewani domu. Urzędnik patrzy na projekt czy będzie np. pasywny i klepie pieczątkę, że wniosek przyznany jeśli spełnia wymogi. Ten kto wyciąga rękę po dotacje musi się liczyć z wizytą nadzoru budowlanego, który sprawdza czy dom wybudowano zgodnie z projektem. Nie trzeba szukać specjalnej firmy, przetargów robić, audytorów bo przecież kontrolerzy z Nadzoru budowlanego się znają chyba na swoim fachu nieco i akurat jednego w gminie mogą wysłać na szkolenie z OZC..... jeśli, któryś już nie ma takich uprawnień. Skoro Pan Prezes nie chce być zbyt pedantyczny bawiąc się w testy szczelności.  Tym bardziej, że to tylko 16 000 tys domów w całej Polsce w skali kilku lat.... Wtedy inwestor mógłby liczyć na owe 20 - 40 tys zł. a tak dostanie może 8  - do 15 tys. za które co najwyżej waciki może kupić wiecie komu...


Dokładnie tak i  będzie tak jak zawsze:1)musisz  mieć kredyt w wybranym banku-wybranym przez instytucje patrz wyżej w praktyce najdroższym dla inwestora2) zwrot dostaniesz   ileśtam procent z kapitału, a odsetki najdroższe płac sobie sam 3) zapłać marżę bankowi i wreszcie chodź jak pies koło tego interesu i zapłać za wniosek bo jak zapomnisz w nim choćby kropki to odpadasz . W praktyce szacuję za ta enegrgooszczędność to będzie  można wyszarpać jakieś 5-6 k

----------


## firewall

I aż miło się w sercu robi, że są jeszcze optymiści (... będzie można wyszarpać 5-6kzł...).
Te programy ukierunkowane są na pomoc bankom, a nie nam inwestorom. To one są beneficjentami tych programów, a inwestorzy są tylko listkiem figowym tego procederu. 
Czemu nie mozna składać bezpośrednio oświadczeń o wykonanych pracach podnoszących energooszczędność budynku? Po co wykonywać audyt,droga redakcjo?, Czy naprawdę nikt bez obliczeń i pieczątki nie pojmie że budynek bez ocieplenia zżera więcej energii niż ocieplony np.20cm styropianu? Czy też zastosowany kocioł kondensacyjny daje oszczędności energii w porównaniu z kotłem węglowym?
Gdyby komuś zależało naprawdę na oszczędzaniu energii nie stosowałby takiej fikcji jak przekazywanie pieniędzy bankom, które będą udzielać oprocentowanych pożyczek inwestorom ( którzy w najlepszym razie wyjdą na zero, a dotacja trafi w łapy banku)

----------


## marynata

A jaki interes ma rząd,żeby propagować solary czy pompy ciepła?Przecież gdyby kupowano je masowo,byłyby tanie i ludzie by tanio mieli,a z czego wtedy będą składki,podatki,akcyzy,kary za nademisję co2??Przecież to czysty pieniądz.Uzależnić ludzi od innych paliw i dawaj podnosić dokąd wytrzymają.Odwlec wszystko w czasie ile się da.

----------


## andriuss

> Dlaczego są kryteria otrzymania tych pieniędzy, między innymi koniecznie kredyt - to pan Prezes tłumaczy w wywiadzie.


Pan prezes przedstawia argumenty, dla jakich chce zmuszać inwestorów do współpracy i dzielenia się dotacją z bankami komercyjnymi. To, że są to argumenty pana prezesa nie oznacza automatycznie, że to czysta prawda objawiona i największa mądrość w świecie. Możemy przedstawić wiele kontr-argumentów, udowadniając, że są sposoby, aby dofinansowanie bez udziału banku odbyło się w sposób tańszy, szybszy, skuteczniejszy, pewniejszy i bezpieczniejszy ze strony państwa jak i inwestora, itd. Jest mały feler - nie zarobią na tym banki, a pośrednio także osoby, które nie dały tym bankom zarobić.

Droga Redakcjo - fajnie by było, abyście bardziej identyfikowali się z inwestorami i ich interesem, bo to w końcu z nich żyjecie. O ile będziecie mieli sympatię inwestorów, banki i tak będą Wam płaciły za reklamę, bez niej także i banki przeniosą się gdzieś indziej zostawiając Was na lodzie.

----------


## Redakcja

Sposób dystrybucji dotacji może budzić kontrowersję, ale fakt że nie tylko wielka energetyka, wielkie podmioty otrzymują wsparcie, ale też prywatna osoba budująca dom - to jest jakiś przełom. O tym pisze "Murator"...

----------


## tomsurm

> Sposób dystrybucji dotacji może budzić kontrowersję, ale fakt że nie tylko wielka energetyka, wielkie podmioty otrzymują wsparcie, ale też prywatna osoba budująca dom - to jest jakiś przełom. O tym pisze "Murator"...


Przeanalizowałem to dokładnie i stwierdza, że to ciągle dotacja wielkich instytucji - tym razem banków - a inwestor to dostanie kupę roboty papierkowej i przekonanie, że dostał dotację. No chyba ,że siądzie i policzy wszystko dokładnie to wtedy zostanie mu tylko kac moralny.

----------


## marynata

> Sposób dystrybucji dotacji może budzić kontrowersję, ale fakt że nie tylko wielka energetyka, wielkie podmioty otrzymują wsparcie, ale też prywatna osoba budująca dom - to jest jakiś przełom. O tym pisze "Murator"...


Jak widać Redakcja uparcie popiera propagandę sukcesu pana prezesa Rączki i nie chce(bo nie wierzę żeby nie umiała myśleć i liczyć) obiektywnie rozpoznać tematu.

----------


## Redakcja

> Jak widać Redakcja uparcie popiera propagandę sukcesu pana prezesa Rączki i nie chce(bo nie wierzę żeby nie umiała myśleć i liczyć) obiektywnie rozpoznać tematu.


Nie redakcja tylko autor wywiadu. 
Podobne obliczenia robiono dla dopłat do kolektorów słonecznych. Zamiast 45% jest realnie netto 30% kosztów inwestycji. 
A zwrot 30% kosztów to nadal spora kwota, po którą warto sięgnąć. Podobnie będzie zapewne z nowym programem. Jest on jakąś pomocą dla inwestorów - dlatego chętnie o tym napisaliśmy i będziemy obserwować co dalej.

----------


## firewall

> Droga Redakcjo - fajnie by było, abyście bardziej identyfikowali się z inwestorami i ich interesem, bo to w końcu z nich żyjecie. O ile będziecie mieli sympatię inwestorów, banki i tak będą Wam płaciły za reklamę, bez niej także i banki przeniosą się gdzieś indziej zostawiając Was na lodzie.


Andriuss,masz u mnie piwo!
Redakcjo, masz szansę stanąć na czele ruchu obrony drobnych inwestorów! 
To naprawdę bardziej opłaci ci się niż stanie na straży interesów banków!

----------


## marynata

> Nie redakcja tylko autor wywiadu. 
> Podobne obliczenia robiono dla dopłat do kolektorów słonecznych. Zamiast 45% jest realnie netto 30% kosztów inwestycji. 
> A zwrot 30% kosztów to nadal spora kwota, po którą warto sięgnąć. Podobnie będzie zapewne z nowym programem. Jest on jakąś pomocą dla inwestorów - dlatego chętnie o tym napisaliśmy i będziemy obserwować co dalej.


Do opodatkowania jako dochód jeszcze.

Redakcja nie chce dalej uparcie zrozumieć o czym tu mówimy,proszę cofnąć się w postach.
To że 10 tyś jest lepsze niż 0 to wiadomo.




> Intencja NF jest taka: I tak znajdą się chętni, aby zainkasować choćby 20 KPLN, bo tak czy inaczej zbudowaliby dom spełniający kryteria. Niestety takich wariatów jak my trochę w skali kraju się znajdzie. Wobec czego nie mamy prawa demonstrować choćby najmniejszego niezadowolenia, *bo przecież 20 KPLN jest lepsze niż 0 KPLN, a co nas to obchodzi, że kolejne 20 KPLN zarobi na tym bank komercyjny, do współpracy z którym zostaniemy zmuszeni. Przecież pieniądze wspólne, czyli podatki, to pieniądze niczyje, więc sprawy nie ma.*


Pytamy prezesa Raczki dlaczego część pieniędzy przeznaczonych na dotacje dostaje bank.Normalne pytanie o publiczne czyli wspólne nasze pieniądze.

----------


## beton44

Aj waj

ja mam mieszkanie które wynajmuję

wspólnota zażyczyła się ocieplić

zaciągnęła kredyt 

i dostała to dofinansowanie 

oczywiście dofinansowanie było mniej więcej równe  oprocentowaniu kredytu  :sick:

----------


## ludwik_13

Pewnie był to kredyt na termomodernizację, więc może to była premia termomodernizacyjna.

----------


## egon20041

Beznadziejne te kredyty tak samo jak dofinansowanie do kolektorów (niby w reklamie jest ze do 60%) jak przychodzi co do czego to wychodzi zaledwie 30% do tego formalnosci z tym zwiazane, odprowadzenie podatku od kredytu w rozliczeniu rocznym, zdolnosc kredytowa.
Gra nie warta swieczki.
Niby zapotrzebowanie na ciepla wode przez cale lato tyle ze w tym roku to mizernie to widze, ale starczy bo sie rozpisałem nie na temat.

----------


## mostek

eee takie dopłaty sa bez sensu .. - skoro ja jestem z tych "biedniejszych" inwestorów - na kredyt mnie nie stac, buduje sie lekko "na hurra" - w tej chwili wiem ze kasy mi nei starczy, ale moze ktos pomoze, ktos pozyczy, ktos powie jak co zrobic i moze sie uda .... i dlatego biore piec na wszystko za 2,5 tys. - kompletnie nieekologiczny ... a takim jak ja wlasnie by sie doplata przydala  ... chociazby na docieplenie  :smile:

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

A ja tam uważam, że dotacji w ogóle być nie powinno. Żadnych. 

Tylko pytanie -- jak zagospodarować te pieniądze z NFOŚiGW, które przecież mają być wydawane właśnie na tego typu cele? Może dawać jednostkom samorządu terytorialnego na budowę biogazowni, albo spalarni odpadów?

----------


## marynata

Masz całkowitą rację,tylko tych pieniędzy jednorazowo jest stosunkowo do takich inwestycji mało,a jeszcze jak przejdą przez bank to zostaje tyle co przysłowiowy kot napłakał.

----------


## k***a*z

A co z inwestorami którzy już się pobudowali ? ja mam 30kWh/m2/rok , chętnie przyjmę od Państwa Polskiego 20tyś zł bezzwrotnej dotacji  :wink:

----------


## gaw

Malutka pomyłka. Dom energooszczednu Eu=30 kWh/m2 rok, dom niskoenergetyczny 50kWh/m2 rok. Wskaźniki dotycza energii użytkowej. O całkowitym zapotrzebowaniu na energię do ogrzewania mówi energia koncowa. Reszta to 100% prawdy, obecnie budowane domy nadają się tylko do remontu. Takie projektowanie i swiadomośc inwestorów. jeżeli chcesz uniknąć kosztownych pomyłek wykonaj audyt projektu, zawsze można coś zmienić !

----------


## panfotograf

> 40 tys. zł będzie wynosiła dopłata do kredytu dla inwestorów budujących dom w standardzie pasywnym (15 kWh/m2/rok), 20 tys. zł – w standardzie domu energooszczędnego (40 kWh/m2/rok)


A o ile jest droższe zbudowanie domu w standardzie "pasywnym/energooszczednym"? (tak w procentach), tzn. ile muszę realnie dołożyć żeby dostać takie umorzenie kredytu. I ile lat muszę czekać aż nakłady na tę "energooszczędność" mi się zwrócą? 
Już nie mówię o tym że muszę wybrać dom kwadratowy, bez okien dachowych i szybko zamykać drzwi bo mi całe ciepło wyleci :wink:

----------


## Andrzej.K

nie patrz na dopłaty!!!
jest już rozporzadzenie na dotacje?
Dom energooszczędny jest droższy o jakieś 5 tyś zł na każde 100m2 tak średnio metodą chałupniczą i ok 20 tyś droższy jak buduje go firma od AdoZ
Metodą gospodarczą zwraca sie po 3 zimach.

----------


## oko1wita

Pomysł bardzo dobry, sam się przymierzam do pompy ciepła i 40 tys. by mnie uszczęśliwiło i to bardzo. Ale oprócz pieniędzy ważne są dodatkowe regulacje prawne i możliwość np oddawania nad wyprodukowanej energii do sieci.

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Pomysł bardzo dobry, sam się przymierzam do pompy ciepła i 40 tys. by mnie uszczęśliwiło i to bardzo. Ale oprócz pieniędzy ważne są dodatkowe regulacje prawne i możliwość np oddawania nad wyprodukowanej energii do sieci.


Te 40 tys  pochodzi z kieszeni podatników  również  z twoich.
Kwestia oddawania prądu do sieci, jest możliwa.  Gorsza kwestia jest  budowa urządzeń które ta energie wytwarzają. tutaj można spotkać problemy. a raczej grupę chętnych którzy chcą być udziałowcami za pozytywną decyzje.
Problem w oddawaniu prądu do sieci  leży w określeniu i zagwarantowaniu odpowiedniej mocy ponieważ wtedy elektrownia wie o ile kwh może mniej wpuścić .

----------


## andriuss

> Problem w oddawaniu prądu do sieci  leży w określeniu i zagwarantowaniu odpowiedniej mocy ponieważ wtedy elektrownia wie o ile kwh może mniej wpuścić .


Co ma piernik do wiatraka? Jak się ma dom energooszczędny do produkcji prądu? Ale apropos tego drugiego, to niech kolega nie opowiada... Jak chcesz generować np. 200 kW, z zasady wymagają trafo na średnie napięcie. Przy ogólnopolskiej mocy prawie 40 GW takie moce to pikuś i to się rozchodzi bezpośrednio po okolicznych chałupach, bez wpływu na stan istniejący. Ale akurat na tym forum to chyba nikt nie ma ambicji nawet na te 200 kW.

----------


## Halymbioki

Witam,

Wiadmo już na jakich warunkach będą przyznawane te dotacje? Chodzi mi konkretnie o minimalną kwotę kredytu i jego długość. Jeśli istnieje możliwość wzięcia kredytu, np. na 40 tys. zł na rok, to wtedy ma taka dotacja sens.

----------


## red1980

> realnie brutto wychodziło 9% kosztów inwestycji
> 
> ja prorokuję że tutaj będzie identycznie, z tych 40 tyś dotacji realnie brutto po potrąceniu wszelakich kosztów zostanie w ręku 9tyś


Jeśli chodzi o dotacje na kolektory to realnie wychodzi ok. 30% brutto taniej. A jak ktoś mówi o 9% to po prostu spał w szkole na matematyce.
Te 30% to po potrąceniu podatku i opłat bankowych.

----------


## lukasza

> red ty się lepiej obudź ze snu zimowego zanim zaczniesz coś pisać, bo podatek i odsetki bankowe nie są jedynymi kosztami
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...o-solar%C3%B3w
> 
> PS czemu oficjalnie nie wykupisz płatnego profilu albo nie przyznasz się w stopce że robisz zawodowo instalacje solarne i bardzo zależy ci na robieniu ludziom wody z mózgu ??
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5155533


JEDNA najważniejsza różniąca i podobieństwo w kosztach powiedzmy "systemowych' obu dopłatach (solary vs energooszczędni)
1. podobieństwo - obie dopłaty realnie będą pomniejszone o koszty obsługi dopłaty (tu kosi Nas bank) i podatek (tu kosi US). 
2. różnica - solary z dotacją od razu zdrożały i to ich sprzedawcy kosili klientów obniżając sens ekonomiczny dopłaty, inaczej może być z energooszczędnymi bo z logiki wychodzi, że nie ma 1 systemu preferowanego a już najważniejsze, że nie może być listy zamkniętej sprzedawców itp, 

także nie ma co z góry przekreślać tej dopłaty (chyba, że z samej góry spojrzymy to cała ta dopłata to bezsens! żeby miliony Polaków dopłacali coś do prądu, potem energetyką tą kasę przerzucała do państwa a potem państwo za pomocą swojej instytucji a ta z kolej baku oddaje kasę do tysięcy Polaków - ja nawet nie liczę ile po drodze ginie), zobaczymy resztę jak wyjdą szczegółowe dokumenty ws. kredytu

----------


## Andrzej.K

Nic nie ma dom energooszczędny do oprodukcji prądu.Mówisz że 200 generowac to pikus a gdy by było opłacalne i 5 mln gospodarstw domowych chciało by sie tym zająć dalej to pikuś?

co do dotacji  od teraz ogłaszam że daje dotacje na wybudowanie domu . Dotacje sa z mojej prywatnej kieszeni i moge dać do 500 tyś zł warunek to zakup u mnie produktów. Przykładowo cena bloczek betonowy  8 zł szt
 :cool:

----------


## Ainuwe

Ja chętnie skorzystam z takiej dotacji. Warunek taki, że mój kredyt będzie wynosił tylko 200 tys. Czy mi dadzą takie dofinansowanie? :wiggle:

----------


## DEZET

> Jeśli chodzi o dotacje na kolektory to realnie wychodzi ok. 30% brutto taniej. A jak ktoś mówi o 9% to po prostu spał w szkole na matematyce.
> Te 30% to po potrąceniu podatku i opłat bankowych.


Hehe, dobry jesteś z tej matematyki. Mnie wychodziło ok. 15%,  a nie uwzględniałem jeszcze podatku. 

A co do tematu, to jak już wypowiedzieli się forumowicze przede mną- kompletna bzdura, nie dotacja.
Wymaga się od nowych budynków audytu- niech to będzie podstawa do dofinansowania- i to bezpośrednio np. ze Starostwa, nie przez bank, który za darmo nic nie robi. 
Moja i ościenne gminy uczestniczyły w wielkim ekologicznym projekcie gospodarki wodno-ściekowej za jakieś 500mln zł.Ochów i achów bez liku. 
Efekt: podwyżka cen wody i ścieków- w niektórych miejscowościach 2-3krotnie. Załamka.

----------


## jerz100

panie kolego to bardzo proste (jak nie wiadomo oco chodzi to chodzi o kasę)
a jak ci sie wydaje z czego beda życ ci co uchwalaja przepisy o dopłatach ?
niewiesz?
to ci podpowiem 
będą siedzieć w padach nadzorczych banków.
i teraz wiesz dlaczego.

dodam że dopłata w wysokości 45% do solarnych instalacji faktycznie wynosi 20 do 23% reszte zjada bank a to jest rozbuj w biały dzień i cos takiego jedynie jest mozliwe ża rządów pana Tuska i innych kaczorów.
szary obywatel

----------


## jerz100

wg danych niemieckich i austriackich od 7 do 10% w polsce około 12% wszystko zalezy od projektu i od tego czy będzirz sam wykonywał częśc robót
[email protected]

----------


## tomekwa

> a dlaczego tylko do kredytów? może jakaś dotacja dla tych co wykładają własne pieniądze?


Też zawsze mnie to zastanawia. Przecież poprzez konieczność kredytu z tych teoretycznych 40000 zostaje dużo mniej  :sad:

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Tłumaczą to tak, że pieniądze musi dawać jakaś instytucja, a nie sam NFOŚiGW bezpośrednio. Padło na banki.

----------


## karolinas33

> Tłumaczą to tak, że pieniądze musi dawać jakaś instytucja, a nie sam NFOŚiGW bezpośrednio. Padło na banki.


jak zwykle POlska biurokracja...


doczyszczanie obiektów wrocław
pranie dywanów wrocław
sprzątanie magazynów wrocław
mycie okien wrocław
producent małej architektury
torebka damska

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Też zawsze mnie to zastanawia. Przecież poprzez konieczność kredytu z tych teoretycznych 40000 zostaje dużo mniej


Bo nikt nie daje nic za darmo po prostu ta dotacja to jeden wielki bubel . dla tego w kredycie by móc ja odebrać w inny sposób . Jeżeli już nie wystarcza np pieniąszków z vatu lub innych podatków by dać je komuś innemu to trzeba je wygenerować z długu  wtedy mało kto się zorientuje o co chodzi. Jestem ciekaw jeszcze certyfikacji produktów do budowy  możliwa kolejna ukryta opłata by niby oddać dotacje

----------


## adammpl

Popieram,

Pewnie uwarzaja ze skoro masz na do to nie potrzebujesz doplaty  :smile:  samo zycie

----------


## Jacek Sed

Tego nie potrafi wyjaśnić chyba nikt!
Identyczna sytuacja jest przy solarach, jak masz na to gotówkę, to musisz kombinować i dać zarobić bankowi, żeby skorzystać z dotacji. Inaczej płać 100%

Przy okazji to mój pierwszy post więc witam wszystkich!!! :big grin:

----------


## maks_wlod

Witam, czy wiecie od kiedy dokładnie wchodzą dopłaty?
Czy to będzie dotyczyć projektów złożonych do pozwolenia w styczniu 2013 i później?

Pozdrawiam, Maks

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Tego nie potrafi wyjaśnić chyba nikt!
> Identyczna sytuacja jest przy solarach, jak masz na to gotówkę, to musisz kombinować i dać zarobić bankowi, żeby skorzystać z dotacji. Inaczej płać 100%
> 
> Przy okazji to mój pierwszy post więc witam wszystkich!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWKMqwgmh-w

Nie wiem czy dość jasno  Ale dotowane produkty są zawsze droższe opłacone podwójnie i w dodatku często z sztucznie podniesioną ceną jeżeli jest gwarancja  że ktoś za to zapłaci

----------


## darek_w3

Dokładnie, nowych domów jest relatywnie mniej niż starej infrastruktury która nie jest energo oszędna. I tu powinno się inwestować pieniądze unijne były by tu największe korzyści. Oczywiście dopłaty do kredytów też, ale 40 ts.zł. nie pomoże tak bardzo w nowym domu jak w starym w którym będzie to widoczne natychmiast..  :oops:

----------


## martyna8

> Tego nie potrafi wyjaśnić chyba nikt!
> Identyczna sytuacja jest przy solarach, jak masz na to gotówkę, to musisz kombinować i dać zarobić bankowi, żeby skorzystać z dotacji. Inaczej płać 100%
> 
> Przy okazji to mój pierwszy post więc witam wszystkich!!!


Moim zdaniem ta dopłata jest dla ludzi, którzy i tak chcą wybudować dom energooszczędny i nie patrzą na koszty budowy. Po co więc robić dla nich dopłaty? Lepiej te pieniądze powinni dołożyć do przedlużenia i zmodyfikowania "rodziny na swoim".

----------


## hanko

> Moim zdaniem ta dopłata jest dla ludzi, którzy i tak chcą wybudować dom energooszczędny i nie patrzą na koszty budowy. Po co więc robić dla nich dopłaty? Lepiej te pieniądze powinni dołożyć do przedlużenia i zmodyfikowania "rodziny na swoim".


Jak przeczytasz jaki jest cel tego programu priorytetowego, to zrozumiesz, że głównym celem jest przygotowanie "mocy przerobowych" do budowy od 2020 roku budynków o praktycznie zerowym zużyciu energii.

----------


## DEZET

> Jak przeczytasz jaki jest cel tego programu priorytetowego, to zrozumiesz, że głównym celem jest przygotowanie "mocy przerobowych" do budowy od 2020 roku budynków o praktycznie zerowym zużyciu energii.


Póki co, jest to dojenie przez banki, tych, którzy chcą sobie jakoś poprawić energooszczędność domów. 
Dlaczego kredyt ze wszystkimi jego opłatami, a nie wypłacenie kasy na określonych, jasnych warunkach?
Po co dotować bank?

----------


## orko

> Jak przeczytasz jaki jest cel tego programu priorytetowego, to zrozumiesz, że głównym celem jest przygotowanie "mocy przerobowych" do budowy od 2020 roku budynków o praktycznie zerowym zużyciu energii.


Oj poczekasz sobie dłuuugo na domy pasywne a jeszcze dłużej na te o zerowym zużyciu energii.

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Póki co, jest to dojenie przez banki, tych, którzy chcą sobie jakoś poprawić energooszczędność domów. 
> Dlaczego kredyt ze wszystkimi jego opłatami, a nie wypłacenie kasy na określonych, jasnych warunkach?
> Po co dotować bank?


 :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## hanko

> Oj poczekasz sobie dłuuugo na domy pasywne a jeszcze dłużej na te o zerowym zużyciu energii.


Podobno czekania zostało już niewiele  :wink: . 
Przecież jutro KONIEC ŚWIATA !!!

----------


## Andrzej.K

[QUOTE=hanko;5693594]Podobno czekania zostało już niewiele  :wink: . 
Przecież jutro KONIEC ŚWIATA !!![/QUOTE
BUM   :big lol:  :big lol:

----------

